# Quarantine Setup



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words.

I'm getting ready to jump back into the hobby, however I'm new to Darts. 

I've read a thousand care sheets/threads/stickies about a vast majority of issues. But I've lacked the ability to find images of quarantine setup's.

I'm picking up a 4 pack when the weather gets better. I have three 29 gal vivs they will go in but I definitely want to quarantine them individually. I've seen pum's kept in 128oz tub's, and member Pumilo's thread on temp frog storage.

Just curious if anyone else has a setup they'd care to show.

I'm leaning towards some 15 qt Sterlites with a glass lid and a small vent. Using sphagnum, leaf litter, Potho's clipping and a coco hut for the first 2-3 wks. Moving them into 10 gal grow out's with a simple set-up, before finally transitioning them to the 29 gal's in 8 wks.

I see so many where is my frog post's I figured aside from the typical health reason's of quarantine this will at least let me verify each frog is eating.

I'll be getting;

4x Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'
4x Dendrobates tinctorius 'Patricia'
4x Dendrobates leucomelas

I plan to get the second 4 pack when the first is through a quarantine stage. 

When the tincs reach maturity I'll pull the "Pair" from the 29's into my display vivs 60 gal, and they will NOT be co-mingled. Once the Leucs get big enough I have a 160 gal display viv for them. 

The intent of this thread focused on the quarantine setup.


----------

